# One for the record books



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

so yesterday i take my 4mo old britt bella down to the neighbor's farm that i've been deer hunting all year to do some running in the woods and so forth.

while there, i saw rabbit tracks/prints EVERYWHERE! and kicked up a good 30 rabbits or so.

so i get a hold of swollengoat and shaun frame, and tell them about my adventure and that we REALLY need to go rabbit hunting tomorrow 

trust me i got a lot of looks when i said THIRTY rabbits...

well. here is the proof.








we ended up with 14 rabbits (thanks to swollengoats school of shooting, we would have had our limit) cough *kevin* cough cough

was a beautiful day! *almost* everyone was shooting really good and the bunny's were EVERYWHERE


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks like a good time. I was thinking about going out for bunnies monday morning, or maybe tomorrow night. I know I gotta help TomC with some drywall work in there as well. Ah who knows.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

that had to be a fun day.sounds like my last bunny hunt several years ago.hunted a friend's farm with a few others,and furballs were busting out of every kind of cover there was.can't remember the final count,but we had almost a 6 man limit in a few hours and left plenty of bunnies still kicking.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

yeah it was one of the best... non stop action for sure


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Years ago when we first moved in to our place we hunted it a couple of Saturdays in January because it was thick with rabbits. The first day 4 of us took 15. The following Saturday 3 of us took 12. And we had no reason to think they were all gone either. If you have the habitat for them they can certainly be think in some areas. We usually only hunt it once or twice a year still but always take as many as we want in a very short time. We went out a couple of weeks ago with the boys toting the guns. We spent two hours and took 6. I have shot enough over the years myself to satisfy me. I now just let the boys do the shooting as they have a blast doing so.


----------

